# Aquatic non-fish pets?



## finnfinnfriend

Can you name some aquatic animals that aren't fish that can be reasonably kept as pets? I want the experience of another aquarium but with a different kind of animal...betta fish are really the only fish I'm interested in keeping. I really like long-bodied goldfish, but I don't even want to deal with that much added on to my water bill, lol...


----------



## Chevko

Triops and aquatic hermit crabs!  It'll sound absolutely horrible of me to say it like this, but triops are an awesome short-term pet to just try out if what I've read about them is true - they typically live about 30-35 days. Only thing is that they reproduce by parthenogenesis if you happen to not get the rare male or female only ones, so it can keep going for quite some time. They just seem way too cute to not try at least once :3

Also, aquatic hermit crabs like I said. I mean. Hermit crabs, but aquatic. How can one not resist? Or even red-claw crabs! Oh, I've been wanting to own some of those for a while ;^; but they seem like they require certain parameters and I can't go looking because them I'll start wanting to plan for _those_ instead of my fish


----------



## MattsBettas

Crayfish, axolotols, adf, snails lol, shrimp, etc. Or you could do a partially aquatic species like fire belly toads, newts, or crabs.


----------



## Skyewillow

I love my African Clawed Frogs, they're big, and friendly, and horrible beggars! My albino isn't afraid of my hands in the least, and the upside is, if they mistake you for food, their bite isn't painful, just surprising because they're darn fast!! Usually it's 10 gal + for one, larger footprint being much preferred over height (they have to breathe air).


----------



## Silverfang

I love watching my shrimp


----------



## Crowntails

Fire bellied newts. They are adorable. 2 need a 10 gallon tank, while 3-4 need a 20 gallon long tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Hmm...hmm hmm hmm....how big do fire belly newts get?


----------



## Crowntails

Around 3-6 inches long. They need an unheated tank with water around mid 60s to low 70s. 65 degrees is roughly the best temperature for them. They like to eat bloodworms!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Oh...nevermind lol. Its too warm in my house...


----------



## jaysee

What size tank is this?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

preferably 40 gallons or less...


----------



## copperarabian

What about making a riparium? They are stunning and beautiful.


----------



## Tikibirds

Eastern newts - they are land dwelling till they are adults then they live in the water. My sister took them from outside but I'm pretty sure they are sold as pets too. 
http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/Nongame/salamanders/east-redspot_newt.htm
They have a lifespan of 12 to 15 years


----------

